# Neues aus Frammersbach



## bernd e (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo MTB-Gemeinde,

ich mach mal ein wenig Werbung für meine Heimat.

Frammersbach, ins besondere der Bikewald-Spessart hat eine überarbeitete Seite im Netz (mMn eine schöne) und viele neue Angebote wie z.B.:


Bike-Guides die einem die Gegend zeigen
neue Routen
GPS-Tracks sollen folgen

Und in der Woche zwischen Craft Bike Trans Germany und Spessart Bike Marathon findet eine "Bikewoche" statt. Hier soll einiges rund ums biken geboten werden.


----------



## rayc (14. Mai 2009)

Aus einer Fehlermeldung kommt da leider nichts 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (14. Mai 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Aus einer Fehlermeldung kommt da leider nichts
> 
> Ray



Link geht, habs eben versucht  evtl. ging der Link nicht da die Seite ganz neu gemacht wurde und noch Dinge dazu kommen. Versuch´s nochmal evtl. auch so: www.bikewald.de eingeben.

Aber dein Link zu maps4free.de geht nicht


----------



## rayc (19. Mai 2009)

inzwischen geht dein Link 

Ja ich muss mal meine Sig aufraeumen...

Ray


----------



## bernd e (28. Mai 2009)

Unter www.bikewald.de bzw. www.bikewoche.de stehen aktuelle Infos zur angesprochenen Bikewoche.

Und es gibt ein Forum für Tourentreff: Frammersbacher Touren Treff


----------



## bernd e (1. Juni 2009)

Hier das aktuelle Programm:


----------



## bernd e (24. Juni 2009)

Für kurzentschlossene:

Heute Fahrtechnik Grundlagen (je nach Teilnehmer auch Fortgeschrittene), Anmeldung unter [email protected]

Morgen: eine absolut schöne Trail-Tour mit feinsten Trails

Termine und Treffpunkte siehe oben


----------



## han-sch (13. August 2009)

ich find den thread gut


----------

